# Most unusual game cam pics



## JLes (Feb 12, 2009)

OK ladies and gents. To pass my day quicker here at the office, I would like to start a thread posting the most unusual pictures captured on a game camera. I am heading to the lease this weekend to get my card out of the camera and will post Sunday morning. In the mean time, I hoped that someone else would get this started with some pics.


Anything to make this day go by faster...:headknock


----------



## camowag (Aug 25, 2005)

This one came off of a buddies cam on our lease, I thought it was different.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Rocky Mountain Short Haired Llama's in Medina!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm almost out of venision & those does look Sweet. To bad doe days in my county don't kick in till turkey weekend . Maybe I'll get a buck before then. I live on deer meat & speckled trout.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

*I always liked this one*

Nothing spectacular just thought it was neat catching the dove flushing from the little spike jumping in the pen.


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

*some pics*

here are a couple


----------



## Randsims (Oct 7, 2007)

*dinner time*

think I had a **** problem


----------



## slippinaround (Sep 13, 2006)

Just got this on my camera the other day. We've been trying to figure out what's in it's mouth.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

slippinaround said:


> Just got this on my camera the other day. We've been trying to figure out what's in it's mouth.


Looks to me to be a skull cap off a spike buck that someone has sawed off.


----------



## Sniper John (Dec 11, 2006)

This was with a film type game cam. One frame on this roll did not advance and gave me a double exposure. I call this one Ghost ****.


----------



## farmdude (Mar 25, 2008)

*unusual pics*

here is a few

you want unusual...here you go!!!










this won 1st place at the bigbuck classic in Omaha Neb.

my son got him with bow in late Dec.










with a regular deer...he was a hairlip, droptine, midget deer










my son and deer










closeup of hairlip/cleft pallet









aired on Cabelas Memories in the Field last fall










second place at sportsmans whrhs contest


----------



## kmarv (Mar 25, 2006)

Does anyone have the one that was taken right as a deer got slammed by an arrow? It was on here a while ago...


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

My favorite from the lease is showing a young buck either getting revenge on the corn stealing ***** or being fooled by the other three headed up the ladder.


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Great pictures. I remember that hairlipped buck. Did Yall get that mounted?


----------



## mickey839 (Jun 10, 2006)

Enter the octagon!


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

mickey839 said:


> Enter the octagon!


Too bad you couldnt get that on video.:cheers:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Is this it ?


----------



## kmarv (Mar 25, 2006)

That's the one. My friend was telling me the other day that it would be cool if a game cam snapped right when an arrow hit a deer, and I told him I had seen one like that. He called BS, thanks for the evidence...


----------



## kmarv (Mar 25, 2006)

dead deer flying!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

kmarv said:


> dead deer flying!


I wonder if the cam got a pic when the buck hit the ground. I'd like to see if or well you know.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Big black hog.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

whampus where were game pics of blackbear taken ???I know it says black pig but dat der is a bar....My buddy got pics of one in south texas last yr..They said it was the first one seen in 20 yrs


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

bear eating game came.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Rare white headed old man bear.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Where...where...where is da bear from??

Cool pics!!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

West of San Antonio


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

WOW!! I know there was one spotted in Vanderpool not too long ago and filmed... I am West of San Antonio...Guess i better be careful in Lost Maples this Fall!!


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

From a couple of years back, but these out of Val Verde County


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Had all our feeders destroyed, tires including spare in bed of high rack truck bit through, barn wall ripped off and inside demollished, at first thought that they would be cool to have around!


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*Not as good as the bears....*

but these are some cool ones I have. First one is just a cool sunrise in the hill country. Second is bullwinkle. This guy loved the camera. Btw, awesome bear pics guys...


----------



## Raven (Jan 22, 2009)

Momma is better than that tough ol' corn.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Broke leg buck
Ghostly doe. 
Devil pig
Running deer.
Misbehaving deer.


----------



## Ole Big (Aug 10, 2009)

Bigfoot!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*green eyes*

Low fence picture, ranch has no livestock, only native wildlife, upper left part of picture has a set of green eyes, no ideal what it is.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## Duck_Hunter (Jul 21, 2009)

You gotta wonder what each one is thinking????


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

set between 2 small ponds on a ranch near Gillett


----------



## JLes (Feb 12, 2009)

Great pics everyone.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Makin' Bacon

























I think this one got shot behind the ears???









MY FAVORITE!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Dryland turkey


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

JvT said:


> This was with a film type game cam. One frame on this roll did not advance and gave me a double exposure. I call this one Ghost ****.


That is dang funny I don't care who you are.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

*Morning Romance*

Adult supervision is advised:


----------



## BondBroker (Aug 1, 2008)

Here's one I found online.

I guess he's hunting at the feeder.


----------

